# Suche flowige Trails am Gardasee?!



## maze665 (23. Februar 2010)

hallo.
habe vor mitte märz für ein paar tage an den gardasee zu fahren!
fahren mit einem campingbus und sind sozusagen mobil! würde mich aber gern im raum riva/malcesine aufhalten!

Nun frag ich mich wo ich die flowigen singletrails finde ohne gross suchen zu müssen! 
hab ein enduro, also genug federweg für gröbere sachen! daran solls nicht scheitern!

auch das selber rauftreten bevorzuge ich ... shutteln muss nicht sein!
habe gelesen man kann auf den monte baldo mit der seilbahn fahren und dann runterfahren ist das richtig?

vielleicht kann mir ja jemand ein paar geile trails verraten!

wie sieht es denn mitte märz mit dem schnee aus da unten? könnte es da hoch oben noch probleme geben?

greetz maze


----------



## mw.dd (23. Februar 2010)

maze665 schrieb:


> ...
> auch das selber rauftreten bevorzuge ich ... shutteln muss nicht sein!
> habe gelesen man kann auf den monte baldo mit der seilbahn fahren und dann runterfahren ist das richtig?
> ...
> greetz maze



Das ist richtig. Aber Mitte März? Da ist dort wahrscheinlich noch Skibetrieb...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (23. Februar 2010)

maze665 schrieb:


> ...Nun frag ich mich wo ich die flowigen singletrails finde ohne gross suchen zu müssen!
> hab ein enduro, also genug federweg für gröbere sachen! daran solls nicht scheitern!...


...mal abgesehen vom allseits immer gut angebrachten Hinweis auf die Suchfunktion, stellt sich die Frage, was ist flowig - da hat jeder ein anderes Verständnis davon.

Was verbindet Dich mit Labyrinthen?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (23. Februar 2010)

maze665 schrieb:


> ... würde mich aber gern im raum riva/malcesine aufhalten! ...


Der "Raum Malcesine/Riva" deckt so ziemlich das gesamte Tourengebiet am nördlichen Gardasee ab. Malcesine als Standort finde ich schlecht, weil es dort nur den Monte Baldo als Tourengebiet gibt. Riva oder Torbole oder Arco sind besser, weil du von dort aus alles erreichen kannst.



maze665 schrieb:


> ... Nun frag ich mich wo ich die flowigen singletrails finde ohne gross suchen zu müssen!
> ...


Ohne technische oder analoge Hilfsmittel wirst du wahrscheinlich wenig bis gar nichts finden. Ansonsten gibt es den Moser Bike-Guide Gardasee, die Karte vom Fremdenverkehrsamt oder GPS-Geräte (reichlich Tracks gibt's im "Netz der Netze"). 



maze665 schrieb:


> ...
> habe gelesen man kann auf den monte baldo mit der seilbahn fahren und dann runterfahren ist das richtig?
> ...


Kann man, aber wird dir nicht viel nutzen, da dort oben auch im März noch Schnee liegen dürfte. Abgesehen davon, würde ich das Monte Baldo-Gebiet auch nicht zwingend mit einem Freerider ansteuern, weil es doch bis auf wenige Touren immer mit zusätzlichen Höhenmetern verbunden ist.



maze665 schrieb:


> ... wie sieht es denn mitte märz mit dem schnee aus da unten? ...


Normale Touren kannst du schon fahren. Musst dich dann halt mehr auf den Bereich bis vielleicht Höhe 1000 beschränken. Was am Gardasee auch keine große Einschränkung bedeuten muss.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## UncleHo (23. Februar 2010)

maze665 schrieb:


> wie sieht es denn mitte märz mit dem schnee aus da unten? könnte es da hoch oben noch probleme geben?



Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue, liegt die Schneegrenze bei ca. 1000 m im Moment,  bei 1500 m um einen 1 Meter. In 2 Wochen, wer weiß?


----------



## maze665 (23. Februar 2010)

vielen dank für ihre antworten!
langsam kann ich mich ja ein wenig orientieren!
es ist ja nicht so das nichts zufinden ist in bezug auf gardasee und biken ... besser gesagt es ist fast zuviel das man was findet!


----------



## tiroler1973 (24. Februar 2010)

maze665 schrieb:


> ... besser gesagt es ist fast zuviel das man was findet!


Wen wunderts.


----------



## maze665 (24. Februar 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Wen wunderts.



hättest du spezielle touren anzubieten?
habe eine nicht so erfahrenen kollegen mit ... leider noch dazu mit hardtail ... also allzu grob sollte es nicht werden!


----------



## lorenzp (24. Februar 2010)

Aber die richtigen flowigen Trails sind eher Mangelware. Ich meine die, welche nicht gleich einen Härtetest für die Federelemente und Scheibenbremsen bedeuten.
Der Dosso dei Roveri Trail ist mittlerweilen schön ausgefahren und entspricht schon eher meinen Vorstellungen von flow.
Ansonsten kenne ich nichts änliches.


----------



## tiroler1973 (24. Februar 2010)

maze665 schrieb:


> hättest du spezielle touren anzubieten?
> habe eine nicht so erfahrenen kollegen mit ... leider noch dazu mit hardtail ... also allzu grob sollte es nicht werden!


Ich war erst zweimal am Gardasee und mir ist dort zu viel los. Ich will dort nicht mehr hin. Die Strecken sind sicher gut. Es ist ein tolles MTB Gebiet, aber mir sind dort einfach zu viele Leute. ... und ich habe nicht das Bedürfnis bei der Lago Modenschau mitzumachen. Mehr habe ich zum Gardasee nicht zu sagen.


----------



## dre (24. Februar 2010)

Ich fahre nun seit 8 Jahren min. 2 x p.a. an den Lago. Wenn man die Möglikeit hat, etwas neben der Saison dort sein zu können, hällt sich der Betrieb ganz gut in den Grenzen. Das Gebiet finde ich top. Natrütlich ist z.B. in der ersten Mai-Woche dort zum Festival die Hölle los.

Schöne Trails, besonders wenn ein HT dabei ist, gibt in der Gegent San Giovanni, Drena, Monte Velo, Marrocce und um Tenno herum. Die Gegeng um Vesio, Passo Nota etc ist auch nicht so schlecht.

Aber HT und FR bei einer Tour unter einen Hut zu bekommen stelle ich mir nicht ganz einfach vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zauberer# (25. Februar 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ich war erst zweimal am Gardasee und mir ist dort zu viel los. Ich will dort nicht mehr hin. Die Strecken sind sicher gut. Es ist ein tolles MTB Gebiet, aber mir sind dort einfach zu viele Leute. ... und ich habe nicht das Bedürfnis bei der Lago Modenschau mitzumachen. Mehr habe ich zum Gardasee nicht zu sagen.



falsche Terminwahl.
vor 2 1/2 Wochen habe ich an 2 Tagen einen einzigen Biker getroffen
(diverse RR-Fahrer im Tal nicht zu vergessen)


----------



## dubbel (25. Februar 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ich war erst zweimal am Gardasee und mir ist dort zu viel los. Ich will dort nicht mehr hin. Die Strecken sind sicher gut. Es ist ein tolles MTB Gebiet, aber mir sind dort einfach zu viele Leute. ... und ich habe nicht das Bedürfnis bei der Lago Modenschau mitzumachen. Mehr habe ich zum Gardasee nicht zu sagen.


ist das so? 
ich hab die erfahrung gemacht, wenn man erst mal ne halbe stunde entfernt ist von der letzten eisdiele oder shuttlebushaltestelle, dann hat man ziemlich seine ruhe.


----------



## Athabaske (25. Februar 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> ist das so?
> ich hab die erfahrung gemacht, wenn man erst mal ne halbe stunde entfernt ist von der letzten eisdiele oder shuttlebushaltestelle, dann hat man ziemlich seine ruhe.


...die Erfahrung mache ich nun schon seit fast 20 Jahren.


----------



## dre (25. Februar 2010)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...die Erfahrung mache ich nun schon seit fast 20 Jahren.



20 Jahre an den Lago? Hast du da schon so etwas wie einen Ehrenbürgerstatus?


----------



## UncleHo (25. Februar 2010)

zauberer# schrieb:


> falsche Terminwahl.
> vor 2 1/2 Wochen habe ich an 2 Tagen einen einzigen Biker getroffen
> (diverse RR-Fahrer im Tal nicht zu vergessen)



seitdem hat sich nicht viel getan...

Abgesehen von Bikefestival, Ostern, Himmelfahrt, Fronleichnam, an denen die Horden einfallen und "ganz zufällig" auch Trailverbote kontrolliert werden, verläuft sich die Meute hier dann das restliche Jahr über.

A propos Trailverbote, auch wenn's der falsch Tread ist, sorry. 

Es gehen "halboffizielle" Gerüchte um, dass man wieder eine Ausnahmeregelung für eine beliebte aber verbotene Bikeroute,  am Lago bei der Provinz und der SAT durchgeboxt hat...601. Details sollen zum Saisonauftakt spätestens zum Bikefestival bekanntgegeben werden.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (25. Februar 2010)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...die Erfahrung mache ich nun schon seit fast 20 Jahren.


Fahre seit 1985 zwei- bis dreimal im Jahr an den Lago und sehe das ganz genauso. 
Zu den kritischen Zeiten (Bike-festival, Ostern, Himmerfahrt etc.) siehst du "unten" am See schon immer viele Leute mit Bikes - sobald du dich zu einer Tour in die Berge aufmachst, verläuft sich das. Diese Diskussion gibt's ja immer wieder - verstehen konnte ich sie noch nie.
Wenn ich von "Biker-Horden" oder "Massen von Bikern" lese , frage ich mich immer, ob ich an einen anderen See fahre oder ob die Schreiber dieser Begriffe immer nur den Sarca-Radweg rauf und runter radeln ...  _"Ende Off-topic"_

Flowige Strecken gibt's en masse am Lago. Ist natürlich immer Definitionssache und abhängig von Anspruch und Können. Aber wenn ich so an die Strecke von Pietramurata durch die Marocche nach Arco denke oder an die Strecke vom Tremalzo über den Passo Rocchetta und die alte Ponalestraße runter nach Riva oder Corna Vecchia oder Dosso di Roveri oder San Giovanni  oder oder oder ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enduro (25. Februar 2010)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Fahre seit 1985 zwei- bis dreimal im Jahr an den Lago und sehe das ganz genauso.
> Zu den kritischen Zeiten (Bike-festival, Ostern, Himmerfahrt etc.) siehst du "unten" am See schon immer viele Leute mit Bikes - sobald du dich zu einer Tour in die Berge aufmachst, verläuft sich das. Diese Diskussion gibt's ja immer wieder - verstehen konnte ich sie noch nie.
> Wenn ich von "Biker-Horden" oder "Massen von Bikern" lese , frage ich mich immer, ob ich an einen anderen See fahre oder ob die Schreiber dieser Begriffe immer nur den Sarca-Radweg rauf und runter radeln ...  _"Ende Off-topic"_
> 
> ...



recht hast Du , ausser dass Du bei den flowigen Trails Bocca di Fobia und Corna Vecchia vergessen hast


----------



## Stefan_SIT (25. Februar 2010)

Enduro schrieb:


> recht hast Du , ausser dass Du bei den flowigen Trails Bocca di Fobia und Corna Vecchia vergessen hast


Ich hatte bestimmt einige vergessen - aber nicht Corna Vecchia ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Enduro (25. Februar 2010)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Ich hatte bestimmt einige vergessen - aber nicht Corna Vecchia ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Ups - Lesen ist Glücksache


----------



## Hans (25. Februar 2010)

Ich wäre für jeden Link zu flowigen Trails am Gardasee dankbar, z. B. gps-tour. info   

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## WilliWildsau (27. Februar 2010)

Kann für mich auch nur sagen,dass ich ab einer bestimmten Entfernung von der Uferpromenade nur noch wenig Biker treffe Ich bin auf jeden Fall froh, wenn ich an diesem wunderschönen See biken kann und komme immer wieder gerne zurück. Hier sind einige schöne Sachen dabei, wobei Flow und Gardasee nicht gerade gut zusammenpassen, meiner meinung nach, ausser vielleicht auf der Ponalestrasse. Und da ist man ja wiederum selten allein. Manchmal hat man aber auch Glück
Gruß Jens!


----------



## gardaMTB.com (27. Februar 2010)

maze665 schrieb:


> hallo.
> habe vor mitte märz für ein paar tage an den gardasee zu fahren!
> fahren mit einem campingbus und sind sozusagen mobil! würde mich aber gern im raum riva/malcesine aufhalten!
> 
> ...



hi 
if you're looking for garda lake trails, visit www.gardamtb.com, you can find many tracks, and the site in increasing more & more!

bye!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Februar 2010)

Neben dem Blick nach anderen Bikers solltest du auch kurz auf Rucksack schauen.
Hier halte ich Protektoren von unschätzbarem Wert!
Bergab natürlich dann an die Gliedmaßen....


----------



## ulrj (1. März 2010)

Hoi Jens,

bockstrarken sound. Was ist das?

Marc


----------



## transalbi (1. März 2010)

Touren mit GPS-Daten hier:
http://www.gps-bikeguide.com/buch3/bespieltouren.php
und hier:
http://www.gps-bikeguide.com/buch2/bespieltouren.php
und hier:
http://www.gps-bikeguide.com/buch1/bespieltouren.php

Sind keine ausgelutschten Touren, auch mal in anderen Revieren als nur im Norden, wo die beschriebenen Probleme halt an manchen überfüllten Tagen auftreten können.

Albi


----------



## MrFaker (2. März 2010)

gardasee und flowig, das passt nicht ganz 

am tremalzo findet man bisschen flowiges, und das kleine stück an der ponale.. 601 etc ist mehr wildbad DH für lange zeit 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2k3uLZ1eU7M"]YouTube- Gardasee 601, DH + Freeride *Part 2*[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sEWng_BCWg"]YouTube- Gardasee 601, DH + Freeride *Part 1*[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6tkr4u0owI"]YouTube- Gardasee Tremalzo, Freeride + BikerX *Part 3*[/ame]

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

